# Federal Vision Seminar on iTunes now



## jeff_purtle (Feb 11, 2007)

Woodruff Road Presbyterian Church in Simpsonville, South Carolina just held a conference this past Saturday, February 10th. All 5 of the sessions are online now and can be found in the iTunes podcasts.

We have 3 podcasts (i.e. AM, PM and Other). These can be found in the "Other Messages" podcast.

Jeff Purtle


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 12, 2007)

jeff_purtle said:


> Woodruff Road Presbyterian Church in Simpsonville, South Carolina just held a conference this past Saturday, February 10th. All 5 of the sessions are online now and can be found in the iTunes podcasts.
> 
> We have 3 podcasts (i.e. AM, PM and Other). These can be found in the "Other Messages" podcast.
> 
> Jeff Purtle


 to the PuritanBoard, Jeff!

These were most helpful! Thanks for informing us of them, Jeff.

Oh, and please see here: http://puritanboard.com/index.php?page=signature for your signature requirements


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you know if they are going up on Sermonaudio?


----------

